# why doesnt anyone want to leave feedback anymore?



## newbie2 (Mar 31, 2006)

wonder why buyers an sellers don't take a few moments to leave feedback anymore?? the last 2 transactions i have made here 1 being the seller and 1 being the buyer.... I left ++ feedback for both but neither would leave me feedback in return...I left PM'S and seen both have been on the forum's but no response from them.... they both have 100% feedback with over 15 ratings but can't take time to return the favor....just don't understand i guess..


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

honestly I forget, I have never ever asked anyone to leave feedback for me, i think if everyone left feedback for me and I did the same I would have TONS more feedbacks, and honestly they have all been positive except for 2 or 3 deals on here.


----------



## tgardner41 (Mar 15, 2007)

newbie2 said:


> wonder why buyers an sellers don't take a few moments to leave feedback anymore?? the last 2 transactions i have made here 1 being the seller and 1 being the buyer.... I left ++ feedback for both but neither would leave me feedback in return...I left PM'S and seen both have been on the forum's but no response from them.... they both have 100% feedback with over 15 ratings but can't take time to return the favor....just don't understand i guess..


Feedback is EXTREMELY IMPORTANT in this online society. Sellers should leave feedback upon reciept of the buyer's money, be it paypal or money order, etc. Buyers should leave appropriate feedback upon receipt of the item or contact the seller first if there is a problem.

Leaving appropriate feedback is simple common courtesy and the RIGHT thing to do. Good luck!
:dude:


----------



## newbie2 (Mar 31, 2006)

tgardner41 said:


> Feedback is EXTREMELY IMPORTANT in this online society. Sellers should leave feedback upon reciept of the buyer's money, be it paypal or money order, etc. Buyers should leave appropriate feedback upon receipt of the item or contact the seller first if there is a problem.
> 
> Leaving appropriate feedback is simple common courtesy and the RIGHT thing to do. Good luck!
> :dude:


totally agree...when I'm looking to buy here the first thing I do is check the feedback, if nothing more it is a peace of mind sort of thing....and it only takes 30 sec. to do... I know these guys have been on line here cause I see them posting....what goes around comes around....thanks guys, Tom:thumbsup:


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

i do agree, would b nice if i could get a few more feedbacks on the stuff i sell, sold bout 8 things so far but only have 3 feedback...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I don't mind a reminder to leave feedback... I normally forget. What normally reminds is the PM I get when someone leaves me a feedback and I go and take care of my end right away so I don't forget again


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

tgardner41 said:


> Sellers should leave feedback upon reciept of the buyer's money, be it paypal or money order, etc


umm no.. im a buyer the percentage of the time and sell very seldom. a buyer's job isnt done at the point that he/she sends the money. a buy is still responsible for accepting the item and inspecting it to make sure everything is in order. a buyer can falsely turn around and file item not received charges against the seller even if they did in fact receive the item. so in a case llike that would the buyer still deserve the positive feedback that you would have already given them? 

feedback should only be left when everything is completed. period.

and people arnt required to leave feedback one way or another. and shouldnt be expected to. if you leave them positive feed back and they in turn dont do the same sure it may be in poor form. but then again its not something they have to do. 

just because a buyer pays dont make them a good buyer.


----------



## tgardner41 (Mar 15, 2007)

LowClassCC said:


> umm no.. im a buyer the percentage of the time and sell very seldom. a buyer's job isnt done at the point that he/she sends the money. a buy is still responsible for accepting the item and inspecting it to make sure everything is in order. a buyer can falsely turn around and file item not received charges against the seller even if they did in fact receive the item. so in a case llike that would the buyer still deserve the positive feedback that you would have already given them?
> 
> feedback should only be left when everything is completed. period.
> 
> ...



Sir, you may be "technically" correct when you wrote, 

"people arnt required to leave feedback one way or another. and shouldnt be expected to. if you leave them positive feed back and they in turn dont do the same sure it may be in poor form. but then again its not something they have to do". 

If YOU personally don't give a crap about feedback, and think "poor form" is cool or whatever, why post a reply at all??? All I said that leaving appropriate feedback is a simple matter of basic common courtesy, and critical to the ultimate success of these online transactions. I have NO problem with leaving feedback first as a seller, because I KNOW I do the best I can to ACCURATELY and HONESTLY describe items I have for sale. As far as I am concerned, if the buyer's money is good then the buyer's part of the deal is completed. Sure I am at the mercy of the buyer when it comes to their leaving appropriate feedback, but I am confident that the buyer will contact me first if there is any problem with any part of the deal before leaving any negative feedback (NEVER happened to me... yet). Dishonest sellers/buyers dont give a crap about feedback, so there is not much you can about those turds, except weed them out by CHECKING THEIR FEEDABCK BEFORE making any deals. If someone has NO feedback, determine their sincerity by communicating with 'em through emails or telephone. At the end of the day, accurate feedback is only useful to HONEST folks. If you disagree then you probably have no business selling or buying online, be it on Ebay, Hobby Talk, etc.

So who do YOU think should leave feedback first "when everything is completed"? The buyer? The seller? The happiest? Nobody? 

Disclaimer- all my online buying and selling comments come from years of experience selling on Ebay with hundreds of feedbacks, all 100% positive. I have not sold anything on Hobby Talk (yet). 
Regards
:dude:


----------



## tgardner41 (Mar 15, 2007)

LowClassCC said:


> umm no.. .


 No reply, eh? Saw you logged on to this thread yesterday after I replied. Who is gonna sign up for Hobby Talk just to reply to this thread and spew in pidgeon English how 'awesome' it is to beat someone out of their feedback? Grow a pair Mr. Lowclass, log in with your regular Hobby Talk username and tell the world why you think feedback is stupid (or whatever it is you tried to say). Newbie2 asked a good question, I replied. Its not like the schools teach courtesy (or English!!!!) anymore, or the gov't cares. Explaining and showing how life works best is up to the few folks left who actually still give a crap! 
:dude:


----------

